# Ragdolls Colouring



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi everyone Mr Huggy Bear our 8 month old blue mitted ragdoll. I noticed today that on his back is starting to appear some darker patches. Just wanted to know if anone knows at what age a Ragdolls colour is fixed.

Thanks

Sx and Katten Minnaar


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

With any pointed cat it can take many years for their color to be "fixed" as their color changes depending on the temperature around them. Many cats (pointed ones, Ragdolls, mixes, Siamese, etc.) will "stablize" their color at a few years old, but then start getting darker again when they reach higher years (teenage).


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks so much for that. We look forward to watching the ever changing colours of Mr Huggy Bear.


----------

